# Puppy has broken tooth, and bleeding



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello there,

So my 3.5 month Starla was chewing on a wooden stick. When she walked away from it I saw some blood on the stick. I checked out her mouth and saw that the blood was coming from a broken tooth! It seems to be her top canine. The top half is still there, but the bottom part is gone. Starla did not flinch or make noise when I checked out her mouth. She even went for her rope toy a bit ago. She seems normal, but it seemed to be bleeding just a bit. 

after 10 minutes- it seems the bleeding has stopped

I feel like I should just let it be, because I read about someone else's lab, on another site, that had the SAME experience and it was just fine. 

Any advice? 

I have attached a pic, (although hard to completely make out)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's probably a baby tooth that was ready to come out, they do bleed when they lose them sometimes. I think it's fine.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Over the course of 10 years of vigorous chewing, Daisy has chipped the tips of her canines too. They're not as pointed or as blunt as they once were. And she's fine. 

Wouldn't hurt to point it out to the vet the next time you take her in.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I'm no expert but it is about the right age to be losing puppy teeth


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pup in the photo is teething. You may find sharp little puppy teeth on the floor.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget managed to break both lower canines. The first one was broken when he chomped on a rock (despite lots of "good" chewies nearby). The second one was hooked on a bathmat. When he tried to run the mat got stuck in a door and the tooth went "Poing". 

He is now almost five months and the roots are being pushed out - no harm done. You can always give him a nice frozen wet sock to chew.

PS. He has given up chewing on both the rocks and the bathmat. Whew!


----------

